# How to choose snowboard hardware



## swmike (Aug 16, 2007)

So for anyone that watches my posts... knows I think I know alot. But when it comes down to it - and you already know this - how do you completely optimize your choice of a snowboard? Yea, it's easy to match the boots and bindings by following a few simple rules... but it's the board. I can't say I've ever bought a board knowing beyond a shadow (there's that word :cheeky4:?) of a doubt that I have the most optimal choice for me.

Boots and bindings... you typically find boots that are comfortable, have the flex you like, cinching technique you are looking for and buy the pair that fits that the best. You can sit in a large shop for hours to make sure you have THE pair that you feel is optimal. And then, for me, it's the bindings that fit those boots like a glove (usually the same manufacturer if possible) and are light, strong, and I can get in/out of nicely.

But boards... you can look at the manufacturer's writeups that they want you to use as deciders. You can even check the trade mags - and maybe get further with that. But what other things have people found to pick a board for that season? Who knows... maybe some Solomon would be the best board for me - if I only knew how to find that out. Any thoughts?

(And yes, there maybe other considerations for boots/bindings... but that was just an example. I'm really looking for objective ways for an individual person to choose not just a good or cool board, but the optimal one.)


----------

